# Pond basics



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I was wondering if there was anyone who could give me a rundown of setting up and stocking a pond. My grandma wants to set up a pond this upcoming spring and I'd like to figure out how to do it. We plan on buying a few small goldfish and raising them in a little 7g tank over the winter. Can just about any goldfish survive in an outdoor pond? Are there stocking limits? Pretty much any info you could give would be appreciated while I begin my research.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Survival in an outdoor pond depends on your climate and the size of the pond. Where I live goldfish do well in ponds, but have to come indoors for the winter unless the pond is several feet deep. Pond keeping is hot right now so there is lots of info out there and lots of helpful productis. Heres a link to a store with archived articles on ponds. http://www.ponddoc.com/WhatsUpDoc/newsevent.html


----------



## PondCometer (Apr 3, 2006)

Your average goldfish needs 20-30g PER fish. Keeping them in a 7g over the winter will probably stunt their growth. I'd suggest you wait till your pond is setup, running, and cycled and then stock it with the goldfish. Small fish grow really fast in a large pond. I've had 1" fry get up to 5" in a few months. Also fancy goldfish dont do as well as common goldfish or pond comets. And wintering a pond depends on your location, if it gets cold enough to freeze over then you will have to move them inside. In Southern California my goldfish fair fine in my 500g pond all year round.


----------

